# Turbo trainer



## Paul_iow (3 Aug 2009)

Does anyone have a turbo trainer they dont want before I go and buy one new?

Thanks


----------



## nick-22 (12 Aug 2009)

yep i have one....

its on eBay tho, so if u want it, we can tlk... 

message me


----------



## montage (12 Aug 2009)

also looking for a turbo - but Paul has first dibs of course


----------



## nick-22 (12 Aug 2009)

please anyone who wants one, just send me a message...

its a VFS Minoura Turbo Trainer, new £150, and still in "like new" condition after very few uses.

so really looking for as close to £100 as possible, but up 4 negotiations...


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (23 Aug 2009)

i have a turbo traner that i dont use if you are still looking pm me for details and i can send some pics


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (23 Aug 2009)

What model/price mickey?


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (24 Aug 2009)

ime lukin for about £30




its a personal trainer transit turbo trainer but i cant find any info about it online for some reason


----------



## Paul_iow (26 Aug 2009)

Hi Mickey, PM sent.


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (29 Aug 2009)

Im looking for one of these too. Anyone else got one going?


----------

